# Another front in the War on Drugs- Georgia



## Marauder06 (Sep 18, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14817871/

_*"...the imported meth has really hit us hard. ... It's cheaper now to buy it on the streets."*_

*At the height of what he calls the war against “redneck” labs” making meth, Wilson said his jail — capacity 210 — was jammed with 230 inmates, most of them in for meth production and related crimes. 

But even though the inmate population is down to 150, Wilson is bracing for the next wave of meth crime, convinced that the Mexican gangs that are plaguing counties to the south are even now reversing Sherman’s march on Atlanta during the Civil War.*

This is close to where I went to college (all five+ years ;) )  I know this isn't really "new," but it seems to confirm the time-honored saying, "nature abhors a vacuum."  The Georgia cops killed off a lot of the supply, but the demand was still there, so someone else stepped in to fill the vacuum.


----------

